# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  AVZ - LiveCD

## razbeg

Добрый день!
Может есть где-нибудь AVZ в *.iso* ? У Олега на сайте искал-не нашёл, а создавать LiveCD по-другому я не умею...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

А смысл?
Логи из-под Live CD бесполезны (c)

----------


## VV2006

*razbeg*, 



> создавать LiveCD по-другому я не умею..


Можно легко найти конструктор такого диска или готовый LiveCD с плагином AVZ, работающим с реестром удалённой системы в инете.

*pig*, смысл использования AVZ ведь не сводится только к логам.
Не логом единым, такскать.  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> Можно легко найти конструктор такого диска или готовый LiveCD с плагином AVZ, работающим с реестром удалённой системы в инете.


Даже на нашем сайте. Единственное, что следует учесть, что разработчик и администрация форума неподдерживает данный путь. Слишком много "левых" компонет будет в нем и основная - ХР.

----------


## Rene-gad

> смысл использования AVZ ведь не сводится только к логам


?  :Shocked:

----------


## re1ix

> ?


очевидно имели в виду ни только для логирования используют, а для анализа системы и выполнения скрипта  :Shocked:

----------


## VV2006

*PavelA*


> разработчик и администрация форума неподдерживает данный путь. Слишком много "левых" компонет будет в нем и основная - ХР.


Да в принципе, при запуске AVZ c редиректором реестра Runscanner от Paraglider, всего-то %s_ON_%c отделить от рееестра текущей PE-среды и мечталось для повышения комфортности. Понятно, что информация об активных процессах, загруженных дровах самой PE-системы и т.п. будет практически бесполезна.  

*Rene-gad*
!  :Smiley:  

*re1ix* 
Примерно это и имелось в виду. Анализ, само собой, мастер поиска и удаления проблем для удалённой системы тоже может кучу времени сэкономить.

----------


## tar

а почему г-н Зайцев не сделает возможность работы AVZ с удаленной, неактивной ОС?
Какая-то есть принципиальность или нехватка времени?

----------


## PavelA

> а почему г-н Зайцев не сделает возможность работы AVZ с удаленной, неактивной ОС?


 под чем это должно запускаться и кто будет платить за лицензию (win PE - платный)

----------


## antanta

*PavelA*, Можно же не распространять готовый образ. Где пользователь возьмет PE -  проблема пользователя. Вставил флешку, загрузился с PE, и работай. Приводились и другие аргументы - "А если RAID?" etc.

----------


## PavelA

> Вставил флешку, загрузился с PE, и работай.


А можно перед словом "работай" поставить еще: подгрузил удаленный реестр так чтобы AVZ его поняла. И без доработок Олега вполне можно обойтись.

----------


## antanta

*PavelA*, слышал даже про некую утилиту-редиректор обращений к реестру. Появилась кагбэ недавно. А необходимость существует давно. Друго дело, что раньше была уверенность, что практически любую ситуацию можно разрулить из активной системы. Время доказало таки обратное, и народилась куча LiveCD, и костыли разнообразные. 
 Лично я давно поступил в соответствии с принципом "сделай сам". Убого, глючно но до сих пор пользуюсь своей недоделкой, и выручала сотни  раз. 
 ИМХО, тру-offline-AVZ многим сэкономило бы время и нервы. Я еще года три назад даже купил бы, за разумные деньги.

----------


## razbeg

Боьшое спасибо всем откликнувшимся. Всё намного проще. Стояла совершенно конкретная задача - подсунуть под заражённую (заблокированную) "вымогатем" Винду антивирус с LiveCD. Почему AVZ? Потому что ни Касперский ни Др.Вэб не помог.  :Smiley:  Пришлось разблокировать кодами,выложенными на сайтах производителей антивирусных  программ.
ЗЫ : А какая проблема с авторскими правами если AVZ лежит в открытом доступе а оф.сайте г-на Зайцева ?

----------


## Vadim_SVN

> подгрузил удаленный реестр так чтобы AVZ его поняла


под какой фамилией и в какой улей запихивать, чтобы АВЗ точно понял ?

----------


## PavelA

uVS - вот это работает с подгруженным реестром. Логи не далает, скрипты писать нельзя, но поизучать систему можно.

----------


## VV2006

*antanta*



> некую утилиту-редиректор обращений к реестру. Появилась кагбэ недавно.


Ну это кагбэ.  :Smiley:  А на самом деле утилька развивается автором (Paraglider) аж с 08.08.2004 г. Последнее обновление 06.04.2010 г.:



> Runscanner updated to 1.0.0.25. Add new /ll ( load last user ) and /ec ( force user browse dialog on error loading automatically selected user )  command line options.


В справке к BartPE RunScanner-плагину есть подробное писание ключей, особенностей работы с удалённым реестром. Кстати, в ней же упомянут Spybot 1.4, имеющий встроенную поддержку PE-среды и, соответственно, не нуждающийся в запуске с рансканером. 




> Можно же не распространять готовый образ. Где пользователь возьмет PE - проблема пользователя. Вставил флешку, загрузился с PE, и работай. Приводились и другие аргументы - "А если RAID?" etc.


Именно так: речь может идти как раз только о встроенной поддержке PE-среды для AVZ, ничего более. А насчёт RAID, вопрос легко решаем, в т.ч. в плоскости PE-билдера.

*PavelA*



> И без доработок Олега вполне можно обойтись.


Безусловно так, но, видно, стремление народа к комфорту неистребимо.  :Smiley:

----------

